# I have several Bridge City Tools I am sad to get rid of



## Junginit

Hey Everyone,

I am new to the forum and have some questions about selling the tools.

I have inherited a collection of tools and I really love them. The Bridge City Tools do make some amazing pieces of art. I really want to keep them, but I do know that I do not currently have the time and may never use them to their full potential. I am also getting married this summer and moving and could use the money to put towards those events.

I would like to hear your suggestions on the best ways to sell these, I would really appreciate it.

Here is the list of tools and their respective bridge city tool links and prices when bought new. I also have a link to photo bucket so you can see pictures of all the tools there. The majority of these are numbered 2253 and are no longer in production. They will be specified in the list which ones are numbered. I am still debating how to sell these tools. And will be working on that these next couple of days.

I was also informed that some of the tools do have initials. If they do you will see them in the pictures as AGL.

I am in Southern California.

Link For Pictures:
http://photobucket.com/bridgecitytools

The List:

CT-8 20 Degree Precision Block Plane Rosewood Tool # 2253 On eBay Sold!

CT-9 Crowning Plane Tool # 2253 on eBay

CT-10 Smoothing Plane #2253 on eBay

CT-11 12 Degree Low Angle Smoothing Plane #2253 on eBay

"CT-14 1-1/8 Foxtail Shoulder Plane # 14 1101-197 On eBay Sold!

Guide Block Set
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/precision-guide-block-set.html

HP-7 Shoulder Plane 1101-196 On eBay

JM-1 Jointmaker 1101-138
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/jm-1-jointmaker.htm

JM-1 Jointmaker 1101-138S #2253
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/jm-1-jointmaker.html

JM-6 88 Degree Pairing Guide Set

MG-4 Marking Gage #2253 1101-162S Sold!
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/mg-4-marking-gage.html

Millennium Brace 2000 Pending!

MS-96 Precision Measuring Stick Sold!
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/ms-96-precision-measuring-stick.html

PG-5 RW Tool # 2253 1101-141S
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/pg-5-profile-gage.html

PG-10 RW Tool # 2253 1101-142S
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/pg-5-profile-gage.html

PG-13 RW Tool # 2253 1101-143S
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/pg-13-profile-gage.html

PG-27 Pantograph #2253 on eBay

PT-1 Precision Trammel #2253 Tarnished on eBay

SS-2 (RW) Saddle Square Tool #2253 1101-098S Sold!
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/ss-2-saddle-square.html

TP-5 End-Locking T-Bevel #2253 1101-166S Sold!
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tb-5-end-locking-t-bevel.html

VP-60 Variable Pitch Plane #110 of 400 Sold on eBay!_

Tools listed on eBay have no reserve. The starting bid is the starting point.

Thanks!


----------



## JGM0658

Let me know when you are ready to sell, I am interested on the shoulder plane, crowning and 40º plane


----------



## davidmicraig

I understand the need for money and it is true that you can get a pretty good sum for these. Do keep in mind that you have a one of a kind hand tool collection here. If you get rid of these, you will never have a collection like this again…ever. I am guessing you are a fairly young man. Middle age has a habit of kicking you in the bottom over moments like this 

Good luck,

David


----------



## donwilwol

dito on what David said.


----------



## Howie

Put them on e-bay since for the most part they look brand new and are still in the box. Just like a retailer would have them in his store….


----------



## donwilwol

if you really want to sell, you could also find a good auction house or tool sales that specializes with tools. Someone like Patrick Leach (not endorsing him, he's just one I know is reputable). Ebay sounds cheap, but between ebay and paypal fees plan on loosing about 20%. I know a seller will take that, but I think you could get more consistent results.


----------



## Charlie5791

Wow. These are stunning gorgeous. Do people actually get them dirty? I didn't understand the pricing until I went and looked at them.


----------



## DanKrager

Ditto also with David and DonW. It is almost certain there will come a day when you regret breaking up this marvelous collection. I'd do everything in my power to keep this even if I had to deliver pizzas. It is way out of my league.
Dan


----------



## jdmaher

What DonW said.

If you're not in to woodworking, maybe its not the right collection for you - and I do believe these are collectibles, rather than working tools. Not every collectible goes up in value over time, so its not necessarily smart to hang on to them as an investment (ask me about book collecting sometime). An auction house or tool dealer might be able to advise you.

That looks like at least $12,000 worth of collection (hopefully, MUCH more). You could have a down payment on a first house for you newlyweds. Much as I love woodworking and woodworking tools, my marriage is literally infinitely more valuable to me than all of that. Being able to buy a house when we started our marriage would have made a big difference to us.

DO let us know what you decide and how it turns out.

And hang out around here for awhile. You might catch the woodworking bug - and this is a truly wonderful life-long avocation.

Good luck!


----------



## Howie

Sorry folks, still have to be sceptical. For a collection that was inherited there is an awful lot of information and brand new tools.
Just MHO, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Loren

I would suggest that no Lumberjocks should try to make a deal
with this seller unless it's a cash-and-carry deal. I would not
send him money in the mail or via Paypal, check, or bank wire
unless you thoroughly understand how scams can be run 
through these payment methods and what the risks are.

With that caution stated, the less common of these tools 
will hold value and probably appreciate in the coming years,
especially if the collection is kept together. The collection
may be parted-out but I would recommend holding out
for a buyer who will take the whole lot and pay a premium
for it.

The more common regular-production Bridge City tools
you might as well sell off on ebay where they should fetch
around 80% of retail, give or take.


----------



## donwilwol

Loren, the first thing I do when something is posted for sale here is look at how long the seller has been a member. If its a new member, or a member that only has ''for sale'' post, I won't buy. The better the deal sounds the faster I run. In this case it was a request for advice. Since my advice is free, and worth every penny, I responded.


----------



## Howie

Don, you are certainly correct in your response for advise. I just don't have a good feel for something like this with all the "pertinent" prices and information by someone that just signed up that "inherited" a bunch of high dollar items(tools). If he didn't have time to use any of them how come he had time to look up all the prices, sign up here and post all of them. Call me over cautious,skeptical whatever, I just don't have a good feel for this one.


----------



## Junginit

Hey evevryone,

Thanks for the suggestions! It looks like eBay might be the method of choice since it protects both the buyer and seller.

I hear the skeptics and I am glad you are there. Keeps people thinking straight. But I haven't offered them for sale yet and trying to see which option would work best.

If you live in Southern California or a couple of hours away I could maybe let you come see them or meet you halfway if you were a serious cash in hand buyer.

But I am curious mainly on how to price these tools. Does anyone know some of the going rates on these tools? The prices I listed above are retail. Should I list them on eBay at retail and then let them be bid up?

Also since it is a numbers matching set, would it be beneficial to list those numbered as a set on eBay? Do you think anyone would rather buy the set?

And I really do wish I could keep these tools, but with the upcoming events in my life I need to let them go.

Thanks again for looking and appreciate the advice, looking forward to some more. When they do get listed on eBay I will post the links as well.

Thanks,

-Bryan


----------



## Junginit

And yes I just signed up for this forum. It was recommended to be by someone at the Bridge City Tools forums. You guys have a nice active community here. Really like all the info!

-Bryan


----------



## Junginit

Oh, also emailed Patrick Leach to hear his advice and fees.

Thanks Don W!


----------



## donwilwol

email Josh at http://hyperkitten.com/blog/?p=356 as well. There are a lot of reputable tool dealers.


----------



## planeBill

I'll take the end locking t-bevel. That is a certainty. Contact me when you want to part with it.


----------



## Junginit

Hey Everyone,

Just letting you know I am going to sell the tools above. If you want them before they got to ebay, send me a message and we can work on a deal.

I am located in Southern California if you want to meet somewhere to exchange the tools.

Thanks!


----------



## Junginit

Also, if anyone could give me advice as to which ones are more rare, I might list those specific ones on ebay.

Thanks!

-Bryan


----------



## Junginit

Starting to list tools on ebay now. VP-60 is currently up. Go search it out. Will be listing other over the weekend.


----------



## BillWhite

They aren't tools. They are jewelry.
Good luck.
Bill


----------



## ssnvet

These are all top quality tools and many are no longer available from the manufacturer, so selling them at a professional auction that targets collectors of fine tools would probably be your best bet… (not a bargain basement foreclosure type gig) I'd seriously consider contacting someone at Christy's or Sutherby's.

Selling them individually will take a long time, perhaps years… and unless you list them with a high reserve price, you may wind up letting them go for literally pennies on the dollar.

If they were the personal tools of a charished loved one who has gone "to the other side".... I would sit on them for at least a year… That's what they tell widows to do. As they often are grief stricken and not making sound decisions. It may be that a few years from now you find yourself saying "I really wish I still had dad's __ as a keepsake to remember him and the things he was passionate about"

If you have any shared passion for woodworking, I would try to hang on to them, as you may derive hundreds of hours of joy working with them…. and feel connected to your departed loved one…. and yet, could never afford to replace them. I'd dare say that some of those items may not even be replaceable.

Since you're soon to be married… you may want to get your future wifes input.

Regardless…. I wish you a clear and level head in your decision and condolences on the loss of whoever it was that remembered you with an awesome gift.

If you really must sell them…. contact a professional who will represent YOUR interest. Not a tool dealer who want to buy them cheap and resell them rich. I'm not sure e-bay would be the way to go….. but if you do e-bay and they sell quickly…. then you'll know you let them go to easilly. You can always relist them at a higher price.

Regardless of what you do…. pick out one or two of the real gems that you especially love, and keep them for yourself.


----------



## Junginit

VP-60 selling on ebay in next 15 min


----------



## Junginit

Updated the original post to reflect what has been sold and what is now on ebay. Will be listing more on ebay this week.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hai

Just so everyone here know ,I have bought several item from Byran in person and through the mail .I can tell you the guy is legit .


----------



## waho6o9

You might want to post on talkFestool as they would love to purchase those fine
tools.
http://www.talkfestool.com/vb/

Be advised those are one of a kind and fetch a hefty premium, do not sell.


----------



## Junginit

Thanks Hai! Hope you see some on eBay you want!

Thanks waho6o9, I will go check that forum out right now!

Also, tools listed on eBay have no reserve. The starting bid is the starting point.

-Bryan


----------



## Mosquito

wish I had the money, I liked the look and function of the shoulder plane… but unless you want to come down by about oh… 400% it's out of the range I'm willing to spend lol Not saying you should, just saying if you want to… let me know ;-)

Best of luck! A lot of high quality tools there.


----------



## Junginit

Mos,

I wish I had the money to make deals with people so I could just let them go less.

Thanks!


----------



## mole

Hi, can you give me more info about the BCT millennium brace that you have?


----------



## Junginit

Listed 6 more items on ebay. Take a look if you get a chance.


----------



## rafa

Are any of the items still available?


----------



## charlzz4jaxx

Do you still have the Bridge City Tools 88° Paring Guide?
If you do I'd like to buy it.
Thanks
[email protected]


----------

